# ATI RADEON 9200 SE: Need some help!!

## johnnyICON

Hi, someone told me to post here for help in configuring my ATi CARD. 

1. What modules/drivers do I need?

2. What files do I need to configure?

I have done the following:

emerge xfree-drm

emerge ati-drivers

When I run glxinfo:

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

Also, I hear a lot about DRI modules? I do not have a clue what those are, but they seem to help...

----------

## johnnyICON

Well I managed to get glxinfo working properly... all I need to do now is enable DRI.

Does anyone know how to go about doing this?

----------

## black hole sun

First of all unmerge xfree-drm that's not necessary and can be detrimental.

emerge unmerge xfree-drm

Now check out this FAQ

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

----------

## Wedge_

The radeon DRM driver will also support your card, but since it doesn't get along too well with the ATI driver you should try them separately anyway.

----------

## johnnyICON

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> The radeon DRM driver will also support your card, but since it doesn't get along too well with the ATI driver you should try them separately anyway.

 

Is the radeon DRM driver is in ati-drivers?

[quote="black hole sun"]First of all unmerge xfree-drm that's not necessary and can be detrimental.

emerge unmerge xfree-drm {/quote]

By doing so? Would I also need to unmerge the ati-drivers and do merge them again?Last edited by johnnyICON on Sun Sep 05, 2004 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## black hole sun

You probably should. Why not, coundn't hurt  :Very Happy: 

emerge unmerge xfree-drm

emerge unmerge ati-drivers

emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

fglrxconfig 

                       # rename /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to xorg.conf

opengl-update ati

restart X

----------

## johnnyICON

Ok will do....

This is confusing, because I read in some places that you should emerge x11-drm then emerge ati-drivers

----------

## johnnyICON

I do not have an XFree86-4 file

As well, look at this:

 *Quote:*   

> Question 1.3: Which cards are supported by the driver?
> 
> The following list of supported cards is taken from the 3.7.6 driver version.
> 
>     * Radeon 9000
> ...

 

----------

## johnnyICON

Here are the instructions that I followed:

 *stustill wrote:*   

> I have a Radeon 7000 (I think, it is whatever the original Radeon was called), and here is how I got my card working!
> 
> Compile MTRR into the kernel.  Do NOT compile in DRM, say no to it, we will add this in later ourselves.  Next, to your USE flags add:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Wedge_

OK, firstly, the radeon DRM driver and the ATI driver are totally separate and different things: the radeon driver is opensource and is provided with X - the ATI driver is part binary and is provided by ATI. 

You only ever need one of x11-drm and ati-drivers installed - installing both may cause problems. 

As I said before, both drivers support your card, so you have the choice of which to use. 

For the ATI drivers, you should follow the instructions in the FAQ black hole sun linked to, but unmerge the x11-drm package before you start. Don't worry if you don't have an XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf file yet, the "fglrxconfig" program will create it for you (just make sure you tell it to output the file to the correct location).

For the radeon driver, you should remove the ATI driver, then follow the instructions that you've posted above, replacing "xfree-drm" with "x11-drm". In the past, it was recommended to use the DRM support in the kernel if you were using 2.6, but I don't know if that's still the case. Try it anyway, and if it doesn't work, enable the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting in the Character Devices section of the kernel config, then enable the "ATI Radeon" option below that. That will give you a "radeon" module to load just as emerging x11-drm would.

----------

## johnnyICON

Ooops. I meant to say in my first pose that I emerged x11-drm... is that the same as xfree-drm?

----------

## johnnyICON

```
bash-2.05b# fglrxconfig

bash: fglrxconfig: command not found

```

----------

## Kathryl

"locate fglrxconfig" => /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig ...

----------

## johnnyICON

glxinfo doesn't work either.

I have ati-drivers and ati-drivers-extra installed:

 *Quote:*   

> *  media-video/ati-drivers
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.11.1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.11.1
> ...

 

----------

## johnnyICON

 *Kathryl wrote:*   

> "locate fglrxconfig" => /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig ...

 

What do I do with this?

----------

## johnnyICON

Well here's an update for anyone who is just viewing this.

I had x11-drm and ati-drivers emerged, but as suggested, I unmerged x11-drm and kept ati-drivers (I unmerged both than emerged the one).

I am trying to use fglrxconfig in order to create a XFree86-4 config, but when I try to do so, it gives me this:

As user:

```
$ fglrxinfo

bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
```

As root:

```
# fglrxinfo

bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
```

Can anyone help?

----------

## johnnyICON

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Still here...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## johnnyICON

No one have a clue why I can't run fglrxconfig ???

----------

## black hole sun

Before you run that command, do

su -

----------

## Wedge_

You might need to run env-update, and/or su to root first. You should always be able to run it with "/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig". 

xfree-drm is the same thing as x11-drm, I guess they just made the name a bit more general since you have the choice between XFree and Xorg at the moment.

----------

## johnnyICON

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Before you run that command, do
> 
> su -

 

```
bash-2.05b# su -

icon-linux root # fglrxinfo

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display :0

icon-linux root #

```

----------

## johnnyICON

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> You might need to run env-update, and/or su to root first. You should always be able to run it with "/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig". 
> 
> xfree-drm is the same thing as x11-drm, I guess they just made the name a bit more general since you have the choice between XFree and Xorg at the moment.

 

OH MY GOD!!!! 

YOU'RE MY HERO!!

env-update:

```
icon-linux root # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

icon-linux root # locate fglrxconfig

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

icon-linux root # fglrxconfig

==============================================================================

 ATI - FIRE GL - BE THE CREATOR

==============================================================================

This program will create the ATI "XF86Config-4" file

- based on your selections - for the below listed boardtypes...

         - ATI Radeon 8500 / 9100

         - ATI FireGL 8700 / 8800 / E1

         - ATI FireGL T2

         - ATI Radeon 9000

         - ATI Radeon 9200

         - ATI Radeon 9500

         - ATI Radeon 9600

         - ATI Radeon 9700

         - ATI Radeon 9800

         - ATI FireGL Z1 / X1 / X2

         - ATI Mobility M9

         - ATI Mobility FireGL 9000

         - ATI Mobility M9PLUS

The "XF86Config-4" file usually resides in /etc/X11.

Press [Enter] to continue, press 'q'&[Enter] or [Ctrl]+'c' to abort.

```

----------

## johnnyICON

Thank you both, Wedge and black hole, I really appreciate it.

----------

## johnnyICON

Uhh.... still not out of the blue... or I am not too sure....

Uncertainty #1:

```

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  31

  Current serial number in output stream:  31

```

Uncertainty #2:

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

----------

## Wedge_

Have you run "opengl-update ati"? Is the "fglrx" module loaded? Are there any errors in your XFree / Xorg logfile?

----------

## johnnyICON

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Have you run "opengl-update ati"? Is the "fglrx" module loaded? Are there any errors in your XFree / Xorg logfile?

 

I just ran opengl-update, but fixed nothing. Ran lsmod which displayed radeon, so I rmmod radeon and modprobe fglrx, now when I do an lsmod it shows this:

con-linux comix-0.1 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

fglrx                 179272   0  (unused)

and when I run fgl_glxgears, it does the same thing:

icon-linux comix-0.1 # fgl_glxgears

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: couldn't open display (null)

----------

## bk0

I have this exact card, I recommend *not* using the proprietary ATI drivers and instead use the open source DRI. It's just as fast 3D-wise and is easier to set up and maintain. More stable, too.

Unmerge ati-drivers.

Run "opengl-update xorg-x11"

Compile your kernel with AGP (including your motherboard's AGP chipset) and DRI enabled, make sure you also enable the radeon kernel DRI module. Install, reboot.

Load the modules IN THE FOLLOWING ORDER:

1. agpgart [the generic AGP module]

2. xxx-agp [your AGP chipset module, something like "via-agp" or "nvidia-agp"]

3. radeon

If you don't load them in that order you will see strange kernel errors in syslog. You can add these to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x so they're autoloaded on boot.

Now, configure X11 to use the "radeon" driver:

```

Section "Device"

   [...]

   Driver     "radeon"

   VendorName "ATI"

   BoardName  "Radeon 9200SE"

   [...]

EndSection

```

Make sure you're loading the X11 DRI and GLX extensions:

```

Section "Module"

     [...]

     Load "dri"

     Load "glx"

     [...]

EndSection

```

Finally, make sure DRI is usable by non-root users:

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Now start up X. Everything should work and be accelerated.

----------

## johnnyICON

After the unmerge ati-drivers, would I then emerge x11-drm?

----------

## johnnyICON

Ok so here's what I have done, I went out on a limb and presumed that I would need to emerge x11-drm.

Here are the steps that I have taken:

- emerge unmerge ati-drivers

- emerge x11-drm

- opengl-update x11-xorg

- I used genkernel to configure my kernel, so I am a bit lost with setting these things up

- edited the kernel-2.4 and put things in their proper order

- edited xorg.conf in /etc/X11; however fglrxconfig set-up everything already, so all I changed was in Section "Device" was the Driver to "radeon", which was setup as "fglrx"

- started up KDE via "kdm"

- ran glxinfo and still lists direct rendering as a no

I can no longer run any of the fglrx utilities. And just to be sure, I tried a previous suggestion which stated to try doing an env-update. I tried that, and still nothing. Any ideas?

Here is what I changed in the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/:

```

[...]

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

[...]

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

```

Now here's a wierd one, there are two device sections, one section with two out of the three settings you mentioned, and another section with just the driver setting available.

Here is the first section with the settings VendorName and BoardName

```

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

```

I did not bother because I figure VendorName and BoardName are simply just for user identification and nothing more. But, if however, there is more meaning to these settings, please do tell me and I wll adjust them.

Secondly, the section with only the driver parameter:

```

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

####Driver                              "fglrx"

    Driver                              "radeon"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

----------

## bk0

I use a 2.6 kernel which includes all the proper DRI modules, so I'm not sure whether you need x11-drm for 2.4 kernels. I would say no, but that's an educated guess.

The fglrx utilities are part of ati-drivers, so don't expect them to work. You don't need them anyway with open source DRI.

You'll probably need to manually configure the kernel. It's not as difficult as it sounds, go the kernel source directory in a terminal (cd /usr/src/linux) and type "make gconfig" (or make xconfig, or make menuconfig).

As far as your xorg.conf file goes:

a) Get rid of the SubSection "extmod", "omit xfree86-dga" part, it's only needed for the proprietary driver

b) Get rid of every "Device" section *except* for the one specifying the radeon. That giant list of options that fglrx-config, um helpfully put in there aren't necessary anymore so you can get rid of them. Here's my "Device" section for comparison:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "Radeon 9200SE"

   Option       "usevnc" "on"

   Option       "useraccept" "off"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

        Option          "no_accel"      "no"

        Option          "no_dri"        "no"

EndSection

```

(You can ignore the usevnc and useraccept options since you're probably not using xf4vnc)

You can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure that you're using the radeon driver. Run lsmod to confirm that the proper kernel modules are loaded.

----------

## johnnyICON

I was wanting to use 2.6 in the first place, but the ebuild for my soundcard was not supported, so I figure I would go the long way and just emerge all the ati drivers in.

But even with 2.4 and emu10k1, my sound isn't working properly, so I think I'll just hop on over to 2.6, but I'll try this out first.

----------

## johnnyICON

Ok so I have changed my Xorg to what you have suggested:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "Radeon 9200SE"

   #Option       "usevnc" "on"

   #Option       "useraccept" "off"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

        Option          "no_accel"      "no"

        Option          "no_dri"        "no"

EndSection 
```

And as you can see I have commented out those two parameters. I am just curious though what those two do. And I guess I would need to restart X before I can check my Xorg.0.log, so I will do that right now, brb.

----------

## johnnyICON

glxinfo:

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

```

xorg.0.log:

```
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
```

----------

## bk0

I suspect your problem now is a kernel issue, since X seems properly configured.

If you want to switch to 2.6, go for it. Follow the kernel module instructions from my first post in this thread. Again, I've never used DRI with 2.4 kernels so I can't really help you there.

When you think you have it post your lsmod output and the relevent lines from syslog after loading the modules.

----------

## johnnyICON

Yea, I jumped on that right away when you mentioned 2.6 have the DRI modules already installed or something along those lines. I'm actually starting from scratch again. I figure I made too many changes to my system, and with my limited knowledge of linux would take much more time trying to reset everything back to default than it would to re-install.

----------

## johnnyICON

Resurrecting this topic again as I think I may have a problem.

First off though, how would I go about testing whether or not I have Direct Rendering? Yesterday, I tried to  set up my screensave to an OpenGL screensave and it  was completely blank.

I thought 2.6 would fix this issue?

----------

## Wedge_

The simplest way to check is probably just to run "glxinfo" and look for the "direct Rendering" line.

----------

## johnnyICON

Damn... I guess I don't....

Here is what Glxinfo gives me:

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

----------

## bk0

You need to make sure that the following lines are in the "Module" section of xorg.conf:

```

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

```

----------

## johnnyICON

 *bk0 wrote:*   

> You need to make sure that the following lines are in the "Module" section of xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> Load "glx"
> ...

 

TADA!! Thanks.

However, everything else just went to the can. KDE is completely messed up now... out of no where. The keyboard doesn't work and it's not using the coding scheme..... ah the irony. Get one thing fixed, then another breaks. Thanks for the help though  :Very Happy: 

----------

